# cute Maltese mix in our shelter



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is Jack, he's just the cutest little guy, he looks like a Malt and Shihzu mix.. I tell him he looks like a Maltese Teddy bear..
We had an adoption contract on him but when we took him in for an exam, he was found to have tachycardia, a faster than normal heart rate..At this point they feel it can be managed with meds, approx $20 per month..
I'm hoping he will still be adopted, going to contact some rescues on Monday.
If I wasn't facing surgery again on 26th,I'd sure be tempted to take him.Al even offered to take him..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cutie. Do you know what the underlying cause of the tachycardia is? By itself it is not necessary an issue. You should have no problem finding someone to adopt him. Good luck on your surgery -adhesions right?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They think it's an electrical disturbance, SA node.. usually it's benign.. His is intermittent..They'll do an EKG and x ray of the heart to check for any value or chamber abnormalities.. One person cancelled their adoption application after she found out..She felt bad but wasn't sure if they wanted to take that on..I understand the fear.
He was sooo scared when he came but he's doing well now.. He has a lot of scaring on his back, like he was gouged while trimming..I think they took him to Sweeny Todd Groomers! He's just soooo sweet..

I go in on 26th for adhensions, they're tightening around the bowel and intestines.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michele - my mother was hospitalized for adhensions, but they did not know that was was it was when she first went in - she was in a lot of pain. An electrical problem is no big deal usually, it more scary than it is dangerous. This little one will be adopted out in no time. Good luck on the surgery.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll do my best to get him a good home.. He's such a sweetie..Al said he could come here if they get full up and Al only saw his picture..HE hasn't seen him yet or he'd fall in love too.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

What a face that little boy has:wub:! I wish I could take him too --would love to save every one of them & give them all a good home. Glad the little ones have an easier time being adopted. I also feel sorry for the big ones that get put down in shelters more often every day.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It does in weird waves,when we have small dogs, people come in for big dogs, when we have big dogs, people want small dogs... We do keep a "wish list" so we try that first.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a little cutie pie.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg soooo cute :heart: if we were still looking to adopt, I would drive from IL to OH for that little cutie :heart: hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He is so cute.:wub::wub: Looks like he's full of personality too. I think the meds should help a lot. Do you know how old he is?


----------

